# My little lady Jessy



## Deedee (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Beautiful dog!!!


----------



## bluebell (Jul 24, 2012)

stunning dog


----------



## Deedee (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you! She's the one who loves me and forgives me no matter what I do


----------



## Deedee (Nov 19, 2011)

Posted a video when she was 1 year old.. She took the ball of rotweiller paws while stretched on the grass  she is tricky


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

She is beautiful


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

jessy is a gorgeous girl, great pictures and thanks for sharing


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think I remember when you got her.

How old is she now?

Beautiful dog.


----------



## Deedee (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you all! She is 2 years old now


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Deedee said:


> Thank you all! She is 2 years old now


I'm only here a year, so you may have posted puppy pics last year.

All beautiful.


----------



## Deedee (Nov 19, 2011)

I am happy to tell you that Jessy is the mother of 11 puppies. They are her first puppies and they are all so beautiful. I thought she couldn't make it because she didn't want to eat for 1 week after she gave birth to her puppies. Now they are all healthy!


----------



## Deedee (Nov 19, 2011)

Pictures with the puppies :wub:


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW ... they are gorgeous puppies!


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful dog and very cute pups :wub:


----------



## Deedee (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you!  they like to be in center of attention.. They love the camera


----------



## jlbjab08 (Aug 1, 2012)

thats a gorgeous dog! lovely pups too! pics of the dad?


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree with everyone....she is a beautiful. My two favorite pictures are of her on the hill side with the beautiful landscape in the background. The other is of the two of you sharing your love.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

awwwwww, look how cute they are, all 11 of them!!!!!


----------



## Deedee (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a short movie with Jessy and the dad, Fido. I'll look for some pictures too. Tell me if you can see the video


----------



## Deedee (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you  I have her since my dad passed away.. and she almost took his place by protecting and loving me!


----------



## Deedee (Nov 19, 2011)

Pictures with the dad


----------

